# الرسم بطريقة3Dعلى artcam



## chiguer (25 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,اود ان اجد بين اعضاء هادا المنتدى الغني بالمعرفة والخبرة من يساعدني في انجاز هادا الرسم:[مشاهدة المرفق chiguer.rar


----------



## داود بن داود (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بسيطه ياصاحبي ..... راسلني عل الإميل


يا أخي العزيز هاني وضع العنواين الخاصه على العام مخالف لقانون الملتقى وأنت وافقت على هذه الشروط عند التحاقك بالملتقى جزاك الله خير

يمكنكم تبادل الاتصالات على ارسائل الخاصه 

وفقكم الله


----------



## ahmxxxx (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو ان تضعوا شرح لعمل هذا التصميم


----------



## بلال زبيب (3 أكتوبر 2012)

لسلام عليكموفقكم الله


----------



## احمدالحيروك (14 يناير 2013)

فين درس الشرح لو سمحت؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

